# Need a lawyer if we agree???



## imjustlost (Dec 11, 2011)

My wife and I will be filing for a regular divorce.

We are married 7 years, and have two kids (5,6).

We agree on splitting of assets and joint custody.

She is currently a SAHM while I support us.

She is not asking for alimony and is looking for jobs now.

Do we need lawyers if we agree on these things??

Of course the lawyer I spoke with said "yes, you need a lawyer". 
Because I presume he wants business.

*EDIT: This is in Florida.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Around here, both parties need independent legal counsel, even if they draw up their own documents. But the involvement of the lawyer can be greatly reduced in those cases.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 19, 2011)

My STBXW and I aren't using attorneys. She has hired a paralegal for the paperwork.

We also don't have any kids, so that simplifies things greatly.


----------



## hawaiigirl36 (Jan 11, 2012)

You could use a mediator. Need to look into the laws. With my previous divorce, we used one lawyer together because we agreed on everything.


----------



## imjustlost (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, another lawyer suggested I do it myself if we agree. Just need to read up on everything I need.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

hawaiigirl36 said:


> You could use a mediator.


:iagree:

In many cases a mediator is needed anyway. Start there, they should be able to provide you guidance a lot cheaper than an attorney.


----------



## NotSoSureYet (Nov 10, 2011)

No matter what, if you do it yourself, check 2 things:
1) If you use an online service, make sure your state will accept the documents! A lot of states are beginning to not accept them - call the courthouse and find out!
2) Even if you don't use a lawyer, at least ask one to look over your paperwork. They will probably charge a nominal fee - just make sure they know that neither of you want any Representation from the lawyer.

Good luck!!


----------



## involedfather (Jan 13, 2012)

My wife and I agreed on everything, got papers online and filled them out, everything was peachy. Within a year it all went to hell. Our papers ended up being a mess when you really looked into them with a magnifying glass. Now she runs around with a copy of them in her purse and persecutes me with them every time I don't give her what she wants at the time. She's broken all verbal agreements and been unreasonable about anything that was gray.

At the time I wanted to save the legal costs, thought it would be a waste of money and only cause more conflict. If I had to do it again I would get a lawyer cost be da__ed. The person you once knew is now gone, a bitter, resentful monster has now taken their place. I would (and am working on now) legally set every single little detail that you can possibly think of. Spell out child exchange times to the minute with an acceptable variance. ALWAYS be early and document when you make the exchange. Everyone I know who divorces with kids in the mix has problems, BIG problems. Just check out the dadsdivorce.com website for a mountain of stories and examples. If you DARE to get remarried the animosity will grow by an order of magnitude.

So, in summary, get a lawyer, be exacting, and hold exactly to what you agree on and have documented. Don't give her ANYTHING more than what you, by court order, have to give her. It won't be appreciated. You'd think it would be. You'd think that a rational human being would compromise within reason. Don't count on it.


----------

